# Light vs dark substrate



## lmsmith (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm setting up a fluval edge as a planted tank and am struggling to decide whether I want light or dark substrate. The tank will have dwarf puffers in it.

I was thinking that light substrate might reflect more light, which could be helpful with the relatively low light levels in the fluval edge?

What are the pros and cons of each? If you have light or dark, would you recommend what you have?

What substrate do you think will help the puffers stand out the best?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lamontcarter (Apr 27, 2012)

I have light substrate right now. I originally was going to make a reef tank, so I got white sand. I'm removing it soon, to replace it with black sand flourite. As soon as the algae started growing on the sand, and it started changing colors, I was just like... nope. I'd rather it be dark.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Ive been using black sand for a while now and only recently changed one tank to a light sand color. I have to say i prefer the light color , it makes the plants "pop" more and with a black background makes the tank look brighter. Maybe in a month or 2 when the poop is noticeable and algae is covering the floor i will change my mind..... but for now light sand all the way


----------



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

I think you might be on the small side for Dwarf Puffers. Check into that.


----------



## lmsmith (Nov 9, 2008)

smokaah said:


> I think you might be on the small side for Dwarf Puffers. Check into that.


Totally fine for 1 DP.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer dark, though light certainly shows the bottom critters better - it also shows dirt better though - in the end it is really preference - why not browse photos through the users tanks section at different setups and get an idea of which you prefer.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I have also tried mixing the 2 together to get a salt and pepper look, it looks good and you can add as much light sand as you want to get the preffered color.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark anchors the eye.

Light allows it to move through.

Which effect are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Some fish (maybe not Puffers) will sort of match the substrate. 
When their surroundings are light they think they are out in the open, and visible to predators (birds from above, aquatic predators from the water) so the fish will reduce their coloring, and get lighter. 
When their surroundings are dark the fish will intensify their colors. One reason is to communicate with the school. Obviously this reason does not hold for Puffers, but they may intensify their colors for other reasons. 
For some fish the idea works, for others there is no reason to select any specific substrate color. 

I happen to like the darker substrates. It does not have to be black, but a darker blend of mixed greys and browns can look really natural. A mixed color substrate shows the dirt the least, too.


----------



## lmsmith (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a striking look. This is going to be my first attempt at a real fancy aquascape - in the past the extent of my thought is 'tall plants at the back, shorties at the front, and put the ones that are hard to grow somewhere easy to yank out'

I want this tank to be striking and understated and bold. If those things go together.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Personally the lighter substrate has really grown on me, in both tanks the sand eventually got a little brownish hue, I assume diatoms, but I think it just mare made it look more natural!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lmsmith (Nov 9, 2008)

It makes the lanks look a lot lighter. I'm worried about how dirty it will look especially with a puffer - they're messy fish. I'm hopefully going for the striking look, and dirty sand doesn't work well with that.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I used a really pretty light green substrate. I thought it would be really pretty but boy am I disappointed. I can see all the poop on the bottom and it looks messy. I have a black substrate tank in the other room and it just looks much cleaner.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

In my 72g bow, I did 100lbs pool filter sand with 50lbs black coal slag blasting media. . . It works for me, but when I upgrade to a bigger tank, I'll add way more black coal slag and darken it up. With few exceptions, this is straight up personal preference: What looks good to your eye?









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/9924_april_2012b.jpg


mix of 66% pool filter sand 33% black coal slag








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/9666_worms_3c.jpg


----------

